# four for your comments please.



## GDGeorge (Dec 12, 2013)

Here are four of the same shot. It's a bolt action in gum with gold hardware.  "A" was shot under an LED. "B" and "C" were shot under an incandescent, and "D" was shot on a different background. All were bracketed +1, 0, -1; processed with Picturenaut, and then process through the GIMP white balance filter and saved as JPG.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 13, 2013)

Each one has major loss of details on the pen, the right edge and some of the left edge is out of focus, blown out lighting in select areas from over processing and hard lighting, lastly more detail from the background is picked up than the pen itself.

I know that lighting can clean much of this up but the really confusing part is why the bracketing, that seems to be a major source of serious data loss in the image.  Not just here but in just about every image that I see using that method.


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 13, 2013)

Ed,

Thanks for commenting. I'm of mixed mind about the bracketing and continue to play with the settings.  I'm also playing with the lighting and am seriously considering breaking out the photofloods and some tough-spun gels to even it out.  (That wouldn't be much of a decision but all that stuff is packed away somewhere. I was hoping to make due with what was handybut I don't think it's going to work.  I think it's time to build a simple lightbox.


----------



## GDGeorge (Mar 3, 2014)

Updated: A new one for your comments please! This is a CSUSA Statesman in Rhodium and Black Titanium wrapped in a piece of Spalted Pecan.  It's my new daily-driver due to some faults, but that's for another thread...

The holidays saw the destruction of my other camera, so this is with a different one. The camera is an old Kodak Easyshare DX640. I'm using a tripod, two incandescent photofloods, one on either side, and am using the "Tungsten" white balance and ISO 100 settings.

Your thoughts?


----------

